# Sep/Oct events/races in or near Bend, Oregon



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi all,
I'm considering heading up to Bend Oregon in Sep or October and was wondering if anybody knows of any cool events or races in that area during that time. I would really love to do stage race of some sorts but would be happy with anything!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://obra.org/schedule

Try this site. There are links to the neighboring states racing orgs, too.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a cross series in Sep every thursday for the whole month. There's also the Sunnyside Century ride that's on Sep 12th.


----------



## AreWeHavingFunYet? (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bend, Oregon*

For road bikes: September 4th is the "Sunrise to Summit" event which has a run, a duathlon and a 20 mile (TT) hillclimb. It is put on by the Mt. Batchelor Sports Education Foundation. Many of the local shops sponsor group rides (Hutches, Sunnyside, Pine Mountain, Webcyclery, etc.)

For cross: The "Thrilla" cross series starts September 3rd and runs through September. It is sponsored by WebCyclery.

It's a bike town, you should be able to find lots of good riding!


----------

